# I videogiochi sono le favole di oggi, la tecnologia per crescere bene



## brenin (12 Giugno 2019)

da " la Repubblica " di oggi :

"  NON SOLOun passatempo o  uno strumento ricreativo. I videogiochi, se utilizzati nel modo giusto,  possono rappresentare un valido aiuto nella crescita dei nostri ragazzi.  Sono le favole oggi. È quanto sostiene Jordan Shapiro, uno dei massimi  esperti di competenze digitali e tecnologia nell’istruzione, che giovedì  6 giugno salirà sul palco del Letterature Festival Internazionale di  Roma per riflettere sull’utilità di questi dispositivi elettronici. Che,  secondo l’esperto, stanno diventando il principale genere narrativo del  nostro secolo: i videogame “sono le nuove fiabe, la nuova mitologia”,  si legge nel suo libro _Il __metodo per crescere i bambini in un mondo digitale_ (Newton Compton).
  [h=3]La narrativa ai tempi del digitale[/h] Un nuovo modo di raccontare storie, un format che arriva facilmente ai  più piccoli, e che funziona bene. “I videogiochi sono persuasivi,  raccontano storie, comunicano idee, catalizzano le emozioni, sono  catartici - spiega Shapiro che su questi temi ha tenuto per anni una  rubrica sula rivista Forbes - . Questo non vuol dire necessariamente che  i videogame sostituiranno le altre forme narrative. Dopo tutto, il  cinema non ha eliminato i romanzi, la prosa non ha eliminato la poesia,  la poesia non ha eliminato il teatro. Ogni forma di narrazione è unica e  ognuna offre un diverso insieme di contributi all'esperienza  intellettuale umana”.

E per chi pensa che i videogame siano una  semplice esperienza di intrattenimento, fine a sé stessa, fatta di  contenuti frivoli, l’esperto risponde che tutto ciò “non significa che i  videogiochi non abbiano alcun impatto positivo. Per capire cosa  intendo, basti pensare ai romanzi gialli o a quelli erotici, anch’essi  caratterizzati per lo più da contenuti di intrattenimento e fuga.  L’aspetto importante su cui riflettere, però, è che ogni lettura può  contribuire a migliorare le nostre capacità intellettive: leggendo il  modo in cui gli scrittori esperti formulano le frasi, costruiamo il  nostro vocabolario e rafforziamo la nostra capacità di organizzare,  articolare e comunicare i nostri pensieri, i nostri sentimenti, le  nostre esperienze psicologiche. Allo stesso modo i videogiochi possono  esserci d’aiuto, offrendoci lo stesso tipo di allenamento mentale, ma  mediante mezzi diversi”.
  [h=3]Aiuta a formare l'identità del bambino[/h] Un altro punto a favore dei dispositivi tecnologici sul quale riflette  Shapiro riguarda la loro utilità nello sviluppo psicologico dei bambini:  “Oggi gli smartphone e le altre tecnologie digitali sono talmente  invischiati alla nostra esperienza vissuta – spiega l’esperto - da non  poter non essere presi in considerazione quando pensiamo al modo in cui  una persona impara a risolvere la dissonanza intrinseca tra esperienza  interna ed esterna”.

Il cellulare, ad esempio, non è solo un  oggetto casuale: piuttosto gioca un ruolo fondamentale nello sviluppo  psicologico e nella formazione dell'identità del bambino. “Per questo  motivo – continua Shapiro - i genitori non dovrebbero vedere i  dispositivi tecnologici come qualcosa a cui i figli sono ‘esposti’,  domandandosi quanto tempo sia giusto o meno stare davanti allo schermo,  come se la tecnologia digitale potesse essere tossica. Si dovrebbe  invece provare a pensare a questi dispostivi come parte del contesto del  bambino, parte della sua realtà, come a un altro luogo in cui il  bambino deve sviluppare maturità etica, benessere emotivo, rigore  intellettuale, autonomia e dignità”.
  [h=3]Il supporto dei genitori[/h] Senza contare i benefici che può sperimentare il bambino quando la mamma  o il papà gioca insieme a lui ai videogame, quando genitori e figli  usano la tecnologia insieme, o quando ci si interessa del loro mondo  ludico: “I bambini – continua l’esperto - possono crescere meglio quando  i loro genitori mediano attivamente nelle loro esperienze digitali, un  discorso che vale anche per la televisione. Quando i genitori si siedono  con i loro figli e parlano di ciò che accade nello schermo, il bambino  impara molte cose, impara ad esempio ad analizzare, interpretare, e a  dare un senso al contenuto dei prodotti digitali”.
Il consiglio dell’esperto, insomma, è di  chiedere ai propri figli dei loro giochi, e di provare a giocare insieme  a loro, un approccio che aiuta i bambini a sviluppare sicurezza,  autostima e benessere socio-emotivo. Un interesse che dimostra, come  conclude Shapiro, “che prendete sul serio i loro rituali, che  valorizzate le esperienze che formano la loro identità e li incoraggia a  vivere bene la percezione di sé che stanno maturando”.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2019)

Molto interessante.
Certamente il ruolo di mediatore dell’adulto è fondamentale, anche favorendo la riflessione metacognitiva.
Purtroppo è un ruolo difficile che non tutti svolgono.
Non so se ci siano molti genitori con il tempo, la voglia, la capacità, la volontà di farlo.

Non so se esista ancora Age of Empires.
Era bellissimo per comprendere la complessità di una società e le interazioni tra le varie attività e gestione del potere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2019)

Per quanto riguarda il funzionamento del cervello sono ancora più interessata. Ma non ho trovato studi in merito.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Giugno 2019)

Ah bè se l'ha detto l'esperto tutti possono passarsi una mano nella fronte e sentirsi sollevati... e sia mai che gli venga voglia di giocare saltando sul letto, una bella botta di Ritalin ed la ricetta per futuri lobotomizzati è pronta :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah bè se l'ha detto l'esperto tutti possono passarsi una mano nella fronte e sentirsi sollevati... e sia mai che gli venga voglia di giocare saltando sul letto, una bella botta di Ritalin ed la ricetta per futuri lobotomizzati è pronta :facepalm:


Non mi sembra che ci sia scritto di rincoglionirli con i video game.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che ci sia scritto di rincoglionirli con i video game.


E' qualcosa di generico. Se i genitori si siedono su un prato a giocare con i figli sicuramente per loro sarà benefico. Ci han solo messo in mezzo i videogame. 
Che i videogame siano le favole di oggi per molti bambini, nel senso che sono andati gradualmente a sostituire i cantastorie, o la favola letta dalla nonna o dal genitore, può essere indubbiamente vero per molte persone, spero non per tutti.
L'articolo non parla di molti aspetti che entrano in campo nel gioco classico e di quelli che entrano nel gioco davanti ad un monitor, lo trovo molto confezionato a puntino, non è un articolo che indaga.
Ad aprile è passato un gregge da queste parti. Ho visto un gruppo di ragazzini sia maschi che femmine impazzini fiondarcisi in mezzo. Erano pura gioia. Ne sono arrivati altri in seguito trattenuti a distanza dai genitori, mi veniva a ridere a sentire cosa non gli dicevano per dissuaderli, dai cavalli "notoriamente aggressivi" alle pecore che mordono. Corri a casa e mettili davanti ad un monitor... bà...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' qualcosa di generico. Se i genitori si siedono su un prato a giocare con i figli sicuramente per loro sarà benefico. Ci han solo messo in mezzo i videogame.
> Che i videogame siano le favole di oggi per molti bambini, nel senso che sono andati gradualmente a sostituire i cantastorie, o la favola letta dalla nonna o dal genitore, può essere indubbiamente vero per molte persone, spero non per tutti.
> L'articolo non parla di molti aspetti che entrano in campo nel gioco classico e di quelli che entrano nel gioco davanti ad un monitor, lo trovo molto confezionato a puntino, non è un articolo che indaga.
> Ad aprile è passato un gregge da queste parti. Ho visto un gruppo di ragazzini sia maschi che femmine impazzini fiondarcisi in mezzo. Erano pura gioia. Ne sono arrivati altri in seguito trattenuti a distanza dai genitori, mi veniva a ridere a sentire cosa non gli dicevano per dissuaderli, dai cavalli "notoriamente aggressivi" alle pecore che mordono. Corri a casa e mettili davanti ad un monitor... bà...


Questi due atteggiamenti estremi vi sono per ogni cosa.
L’articolo suggerisce un punto di vista è un campo di indagine, campo che trovo interessante.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi due atteggiamenti estremi vi sono per ogni cosa.
> L’articolo suggerisce un punto di vista è un campo di indagine, campo che trovo interessante.


Cosa trovi di interessante?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa trovi di interessante?


In quale modo un linguaggio nuovo forma la mente (in positivo e in negativo) così come è accaduto con la scrittura, la stampa, la fotografia, il cinema, il telefono, la televisione e ora i dispositivi digitali.


----------



## brenin (13 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quale modo un linguaggio nuovo forma la mente (in positivo e in negativo) così come è accaduto con la scrittura, la stampa, la fotografia, il cinema, il telefono, la televisione e ora i dispositivi digitali.


Condivido, devo però ammettere che i dispositivi digitali - rispetto alla televisione - sono riusciti ad abbattere muri che si osava ritenere insuperabili ( basti pensare ai social ed alla ossessiva esternalizzazione di fatti personali che hanno ridotto in moltissimi casi la privacy,il decoro ed il buon senso ad insignificanti orpelli ).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido, devo però ammettere che i dispositivi digitali - rispetto alla televisione - sono riusciti ad abbattere muri che si osava ritenere insuperabili ( basti pensare ai social ed alla ossessiva esternalizzazione di fatti personali che hanno ridotto in moltissimi casi la privacy,il decoro ed il buon senso ad insignificanti orpelli ).


Però queste sono conseguenze sociali.
A me sembra interessante la possibilità di modificare il funzionamento della mente.
Per fare un esempio fuori dai videogiochi, il navigatore cambierà la modalità di orientamento, di lettura del territorio e delle carte e con questo si modificheranno strutture mentali.


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2019)

*Non ho letto tutto, ma...*

... quando ero piccola, il mio fisiatra aveva raccomandato a mia madre almeno due ore di videogaming per migliorarmi i riflessi e la percezione dello spazio, nonché l'orientamento. E ha funzionato!

(L'orientamento forse no .)


----------



## brenin (14 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però queste sono conseguenze sociali.
> A me sembra interessante la possibilità di modificare il funzionamento della mente.
> Per fare un esempio fuori dai videogiochi, il navigatore cambierà la modalità di orientamento, di lettura del territorio e delle carte e con questo si modificheranno strutture mentali.


Si, è molto interessante vedere come verrà modificata la mente, se resterà " bifase " o diverrà " monofase " e cioè strettamente dipendente dal mezzo tecnologico . Perchè comunque non c'è la certezza assoluta che anche il navigatore non sbagli o, perlomeno, non indichi sempre percorsi ottimali....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2019)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, è molto interessante vedere come verrà modificata la mente, se resterà " bifase " o diverrà " monofase " e cioè strettamente dipendente dal mezzo tecnologico . Perchè comunque non c'è la certezza assoluta che anche il navigatore non sbagli o, perlomeno, non indichi sempre percorsi ottimali....


Parlando del navigatore, che mi pare un buon esempio perché lo usiamo tutti, credo che metta proprio a riposo la capacità di orientarsi, di trovare e memorizzare punti di riferimento, di leggere cartine. Per chi nasce con questa funzione esterna a disposizione che conseguenze ci saranno. Ovviamente per programmare un navigatore ci vogliono persone in grado di farlo. Sì creerà una élite in grado di avere queste capacità e una enorme massa che in mancanza del dispositivo si perderebbe dietro casa?
Lo spazio percorso è sempre diverso dallo spazio dominato e dominabile mentalmente, ma saremo in grado di dominare solo il percorso per il bagno? Oppure saranno i videogiochi a costruì queste competenze?


----------



## Marjanna (16 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlando del navigatore, che mi pare un buon esempio perché lo usiamo tutti, credo che metta proprio a riposo la capacità di orientarsi, di trovare e memorizzare punti di riferimento, di leggere cartine. Per chi nasce con questa funzione esterna a disposizione che conseguenze ci saranno. Ovviamente per programmare un navigatore ci vogliono persone in grado di farlo. Sì creerà una élite in grado di avere queste capacità e una enorme massa che in mancanza del dispositivo si perderebbe dietro casa?
> Lo spazio percorso è sempre diverso dallo spazio dominato e dominabile mentalmente, ma saremo in grado di dominare solo il percorso per il bagno? Oppure saranno i videogiochi a costruì queste competenze?


Ci sono due lati della stessa medaglia. Ho letto un articolo tempo fa che parlava dei tempi di "quando non c'era" con uno sguardo un poco romantico al tutto, io ricordo anche tante scomodità, nervosismo. Pensando ai viaggi un conto è raggiungere una meta di vacanza un conto è arrivare in un'azienda dove si ha un appuntamento di lavoro. In certe città se rallenti un pelo per capire dove ti trovi i clacson iniziano a far concerti. Sotto questo aspetto avere un navigatore che ti dice dove andare, senza dover pensare a sensi unici, a dove trovare un parcheggio, presumo aiuti a contenere anche eventuali incidenti. E' sicuramente di grande aiuto in chi fa lavori di consegna merce, ma per chi si trova a guidare tante tante ore serve tenere acceso il cervello e non entrare in modalità ronfata. A tal proposito ci sono molte innovazioni più o meno recenti che consentono la modalità ronfata, avvisi acustici se si sorpassa la corsia o persino i volante che si blocca. Li trovo molto utili per persone anziane, ma non sono certo ancora disponibili per tutti (economicamente parlando). Non vorrei dire una cretinata ma mi pare che in America sia possibile fare scuola guida con una macchina con il cambio automatico. 
Ci sono tanti fattori connessi insieme, ed è la connessione tra i tanti che genera un cambiamento.
Un navigatore è principalmente programmazione, per il resto ci sono i satelliti.
Bill Gates fu profetico in tal senso. Pensare a cosa porterà a livello mentale questo cambiamento lo trovo riduttivo, perchè è già avvenuto, è osservabile. Io mi chiedo piuttosto quale sarà il passo successivo, potrà durare questo? Questa crescita di tutto che ci stata "donata" alle generazione ora viventi continuerà, è possibile? Questo tempo del commercio, del poco durevole, dell'immondizia come montagne. Cosa ci sarà dopo?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono due lati della stessa medaglia. Ho letto un articolo tempo fa che parlava dei tempi di "quando non c'era" con uno sguardo un poco romantico al tutto, io ricordo anche tante scomodità, nervosismo. Pensando ai viaggi un conto è raggiungere una meta di vacanza un conto è arrivare in un'azienda dove si ha un appuntamento di lavoro. In certe città se rallenti un pelo per capire dove ti trovi i clacson iniziano a far concerti. Sotto questo aspetto avere un navigatore che ti dice dove andare, senza dover pensare a sensi unici, a dove trovare un parcheggio, presumo aiuti a contenere anche eventuali incidenti. E' sicuramente di grande aiuto in chi fa lavori di consegna merce, ma per chi si trova a guidare tante tante ore serve tenere acceso il cervello e non entrare in modalità ronfata. A tal proposito ci sono molte innovazioni più o meno recenti che consentono la modalità ronfata, avvisi acustici se si sorpassa la corsia o persino i volante che si blocca. Li trovo molto utili per persone anziane, ma non sono certo ancora disponibili per tutti (economicamente parlando). Non vorrei dire una cretinata ma mi pare che in America sia possibile fare scuola guida con una macchina con il cambio automatico.
> Ci sono tanti fattori connessi insieme, ed è la connessione tra i tanti che genera un cambiamento.
> Un navigatore è principalmente programmazione, per il resto ci sono i satelliti.
> Bill Gates fu profetico in tal senso. Pensare a cosa porterà a livello mentale questo cambiamento lo trovo riduttivo, perchè è già avvenuto, è osservabile. Io mi chiedo piuttosto quale sarà il passo successivo, potrà durare questo? Questa crescita di tutto che ci stata "donata" alle generazione ora viventi continuerà, è possibile? Questo tempo del commercio, del poco durevole, dell'immondizia come montagne. Cosa ci sarà dopo?


Non ampliamo troppo... rischiamo di andare in campi sconosciuti in cui non siamo competenti (almeno io non lo sono) e finire o nel catastrofismo o nel provvidenzialismo.
È evidente che non vengono studiati dispositivi se non portano vantaggi e io stessa uso il navigatore, soprattutto per individuare il percorso meno trafficato, anche perché non ho una visione satellitare.
Di certo delegare a un dispositivo una facoltà umana significa da una parte potenziarla, dall’altra atrofizzarla.
Queste conseguenze le abbiamo viste già nella diminuita capacità di immagazzinare contenuti nella nostra memoria. Da giovane sapevo decine di numeri di telefono. Ora conosco solo il mio. Ho conosciuto vecchi che conoscevano decine di poesie e interi canti della Divina Commedia, adesso credo che un maturando non sappia nessuna poesia a memoria, ma magari testi di canzoni o rap. Cambiamo. Non sono catastrofista, ma curiosa.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ampliamo troppo... rischiamo di andare in campi sconosciuti in cui non siamo competenti (almeno io non lo sono) e finire o nel catastrofismo o nel provvidenzialismo.
> È evidente che non vengono studiati dispositivi se non portano vantaggi e io stessa uso il navigatore, soprattutto per individuare il percorso meno trafficato, anche perché non ho una visione satellitare.
> Di certo delegare a un dispositivo una facoltà umana significa da una parte potenziarla, dall’altra atrofizzarla.
> Queste conseguenze le abbiamo viste già nella diminuita capacità di immagazzinare contenuti nella nostra memoria. Da giovane sapevo decine di numeri di telefono. Ora conosco solo il mio. Ho conosciuto vecchi che conoscevano decine di poesie e interi canti della Divina Commedia, adesso credo che un maturando non sappia nessuna poesia a memoria, ma magari testi di canzoni o rap. Cambiamo. Non sono catastrofista, ma curiosa.


La lettura catastrofica è tua, io mi sento infinitamente limitata a riguardo. Mi sento proprio stupida se penso alle cose che dicevano persone come Pasolini, allo sguardo che riuscivano ad avere rispetto al futuro. Parlo di riuscire a vedere a distanza un contesto storico che si vive.
Se vuoi tornare ai videogame il primo l'ho visto a casa di mio cugino, era una specie di gorilla che si arrampicava con delle liane, e di certo non è stato niente di allarmante. Se vuoi che sia oggettiva ti dico che siamo rimasti un intero pomeriggio (era Pasqua, lo so per certo perchè a Pasqua si andava dal padrino) rincoglioniti a guardare sta specie di scimmia, favole zero, evoluzione zero. Vedere i colori (i videogiochi c'erano già ma il suo era uno dei primi casalinghi a colori) era una figata pazzesca.
Anch'io sono curiosa, ma neppure posso farmi cadere addosso il primo articolo di giornale confezionato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La lettura catastrofica è tua, io mi sento infinitamente limitata a riguardo. Mi sento proprio stupida se penso alle cose che dicevano persone come Pasolini, allo sguardo che riuscivano ad avere rispetto al futuro. Parlo di riuscire a vedere a distanza un contesto storico che si vive.
> Se vuoi tornare ai videogame il primo l'ho visto a casa di mio cugino, era una specie di gorilla che si arrampicava con delle liane, e di certo non è stato niente di allarmante. Se vuoi che sia oggettiva ti dico che siamo rimasti un intero pomeriggio (era Pasqua, lo so per certo perchè a Pasqua si andava dal padrino) rincoglioniti a guardare sta specie di scimmia, favole zero, evoluzione zero. Vedere i colori (i videogiochi c'erano già ma il suo era uno dei primi casalinghi a colori) era una figata pazzesca.
> Anch'io sono curiosa, ma neppure posso farmi cadere addosso il primo articolo di giornale confezionato.


Non ho idea di come possa essere trapelato catastrofismo da quello che ho scritto.
La mente umana e il corpo cambiano in relazione alle esperienze che vengono fatte. Mi interessa capire cosa avviene e come.


----------

